# Forum Other Languages Greek language  апофеоз

## Antonio1986

Слово от греческого apotheosis = apo (из) + theos (бога).
Например: произведение Далиса было апофеозом современной живописи 
My question is whether you use this word or you prefer обожествление или обоготворение ?

----------


## Soft sign

In Russian, the word _апофеоз_ has many different meanings (as well as in other languages, I think):  

> (1) Первоначально термин прямо обозначал причисление человека к сонму богов (например, Геракла или императора Клавдия).
> (2) Со временем он приобрёл переносное значение и стал значить прославление, хвалу чего-либо вообще.
> (3) Кроме того, этот термин использовался в театральных постановках для финальных, торжественных сцен произведений, из-за чего в устной, иносказательной речи он приобрёл значение кульминации, венца событий.

 https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Апофеоз 
The most frequently used meaning of _апофеоз_ is (3) ‘culmination’.  _Обожествление_ / _обоготворение_ are only used for the meanings (1) or (2).

----------


## Alex80

Ha... I didn't even know that "апофеоз" can mean something different than "culmination".

----------

